# Dietary Help



## Guest (Jan 10, 2002)

Hello,I was diagnosed with IBS in Sep01. I developed a lot of weird symptoms and was sick for the better part of 75 days. I was then diagnosed with Hiatal Hernia. I have had pretty much every test you can get for a GI issue. I am now convinced that the IBS is the main culprit of the hiatal hernia and GERD. I am now seeking the advice of Clinical Nutrionist thru my Employer (US Navy) to assist with Dietary control. I have done alot of research with soluble and insoluble fiber and am trying to accomplish naturally vice medicine(Fiber Supplements) with my diet. I am now seeking advice on herbal remedies which may help. In particular the combination of enteric coated peppermint oil tablets and carraway oil. I am on Aciphex which works for the most part but when my IBS kicks in the constipation mode, nothing seems to work. My research has led me to beleive that peppermint is not good for GERD. With the enteric coated tablets, would that be an issue as it is designed to only break apart upon entering the small intestine to coat the remainder of your system. Don't want to turn a home remedy into further problems. Also, any advice on fiber remedies would be greatly appreciated. Ross


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Ross - Enteric coated peppermint capsules should be tolerable for GERD, because they do does bypass the stomach before they dissolve. Caraway is also helpful for IBS, as are fennel, anise, chamomile, and oregano. You can brew teas out of any of them (they're all available in bulk at health food markets).For fiber supplements, try Citrucel, which tends to be better tolerated by some people than Metamucil. If you don't care for drinking the liquids, try Fibercon tablets. You might also try basing your meals on high soluble fiber foods, such as rice, pasta, oatmeal, potatoes, and French or sourdough breads, as this will help to stabilize you in the same way the supplements do.Best,Heather


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks Heather,Just realized that the Book I bought earlier in the week was yours. Already reading. Thanks for the advice/Ross


----------

